# Tienda online empezando por abajo, problema distribuidores



## Hacendado (28 Abr 2012)

Salve emprendedohreh

Ya sé que este tema ha salido varias veces, pero quería preguntar en concreto sobre el tema de distribuidores.

Según tengo entendido, tu con tu CIF gracias a tu cuenta de autónomo, puedes acceder a que el mayorista te venda. Por otro lado, si empiezas por abajo, querras reducir al máximo el stock, incluso desearías pedir productos de forma unitaria como algunos distribuidores ya ofrecen.

Yo me pregunto como lo hacen las tiendas online sin stock, ¿una vez con envío piden al fabricante directamente y luego lo reenvian al cliente? ¿no sube demasiado el tiempo de envío? ¿O el propio mayorista lo envío donde dice la tienda ahorrándose ese paso?

¿Hace falta algo más a parte de la cuenta de autonomos? .


----------



## Smeentkin (28 Abr 2012)

pillo sitio, me interesan las respuestas XD


----------



## euriborfree (28 Abr 2012)

Yo conozco el caso de uno que no tiene nada en stock y lo que hace es ir al mayorista a comprarlo y seguidamente llevarlo al transportista


----------



## euriborfree (28 Abr 2012)

Smeentkin dijo:


> pillo sitio, me interesan las respuestas XD



Para pillar sitio de manera silenciosa

Herramientas -> Suscribirse a este tema.


----------



## locojaen (29 Abr 2012)

busca dropshipping: el cliente te hace el pedido en tu tienda -> tu replicas el pedido al mayorista -> el mayorista prepara y envia el pedido al cliente final.
De cara al cliente tú eres el responsable, es decir, si hay un problema, debes replicar el problema al mayorista y esperar que él responda o te lo comes.

Normalmente tu no ves el paquete, ni el producto, no tienes control sobre el proceso logistico, no sabes cuando ni como llega el paquete, un modelo perfecto para hacer chapuzas y sacarte 4€ por hacer de "pasapaquetes"


----------



## Hacendado (29 Abr 2012)

locojaen dijo:


> busca dropshipping: el cliente te hace el pedido en tu tienda -> tu replicas el pedido al mayorista -> el mayorista prepara y envia el pedido al cliente final.
> De cara al cliente tú eres el responsable, es decir, si hay un problema, debes replicar el problema al mayorista y esperar que él responda o te lo comes.
> 
> Normalmente tu no ves el paquete, ni el producto, no tienes control sobre el proceso logistico, no sabes cuando ni como llega el paquete, un modelo perfecto para hacer chapuzas y sacarte 4€ por hacer de "pasapaquetes"



Supongo que esos serán determinados mayoristas y no todos los hacen, porque se están ocupando ellos además de la logistica de envíos, pero para empezar. Lo malo es autonomos, que tienes que recuperar 300 euros por lo menos en beneficio para no perder dinero.


----------



## chaber (29 Abr 2012)

> ¿Hace falta algo más a parte de la cuenta de autonomos? .



No, para darte de alta no hace falta nada más, un NIF de empresa o autónomo, luego tú tienes que conseguir ventas via tienda online, anuncios en ebay...


Efectivamente lo que preguntas se llama dropshipping, que está extendido en otros países más que aquí. Por ejemplo PixMania-Pro lo hace, pero los márgenes son ridículos (no llegan al 5%). Es como trabajar de comercial para ellos a cambio de una comisión.

Yo me lo planteé, pero lo he descartado porque dependes totalmente de como trabaje el distribuidor, si son unos chapuzas, envian tarde, paquetes rotos, etc... eso te lo comes tú delante del cliente. Tu "marca" como tienda está en manos de otros, si te hunden la imagen, tal y como es de fácil difundirlo en Internet te joden bien rápido. Y más siendo una tienda de dropshipping ¿Tú comprarías en una tienda con stock propio que te lo sirven en 24-48h que te envian el tracker de seguimiento, que les puedes llamar y preguntar o en una que hace dropshipping que están en Murcia y el paquete sale de la otra punta de España?

Además en muchos sectores el dropshipping lo que hacen los mayoristas es quedarse con el cliente que tú has captado. Muchos mayoristas tienen también tienda final, y en internet ahora mucho más con la crisis. Si se trata de un producto de consumo esporádico o de sólo una vez pues mira.. pero si lo que vendes puedes fidelizar el cliente ya te digo yo que intentarán quedarse con el cliente. 

El perfil del que monta una tienda usando dropshipping es alguien sin recursos económicos que con buena fe lo único que acaba haciendo es abrir mercado a empresas grandes y que al cabo de un tiempo lo deja.

Por ejemplo: Un mayorista que hace dropshipping es Last Level (de merchandising) y una web que todo lo que tiene es un escaparate de *Last Level* es *PersonajeMania*. Todo lo que tiene esa web es el catálogo de Last Level más un 30% de margen. Os lo digo con conocimiento de causa ya que me di de alta en Last Level y tengo las tarifas. Me parecen buena gente, pero no me interesa su modelo, aunque nadie te obliga a hacer dropshipping también les puedes comprar stock obviamente.

Para empezar y pillar experiencia se puede probar, pero no lo veo rentable a largo plazo: los márgenes son bajos. Lo de Pixmanía era de risa, pero por ejemplo el de Personajemanía le mete un 30% y si comparas precios es de los baratos, pero esta vendiendo lo mismo que venden 50 webs parecidas. TODOS VENDEN LO MISMO. Resultado, lo único que importa es el precio y eso comporta una lucha de precios que lo único que hace es disminuir el margen y la rentabilidad. Si haces números, creo que el de Personajemanía no los ha hecho, es casi imposible ganarte la vida a la larga con un margen tan pequeño en un mercado tan copado.

Lo del dropshipping es un poco una moda que nace de la crisis y del boum del comercio electrónico. El otro día llamé a un distribuidor (de productos más selectos) y lo primero que me dijo es "que sepas que no hacemos dropshipping" y yo le conteste "no, es que yo tampoco estoy interesado en hacer dropshipping". Seguramente están un poco hartos que la gente les pregunte por esa forma de hacer negocio, ya que normalmente será gente poco seria o poco experimentada en el sector.

A la larga es mucho mejor comprar stock a un precio competitivo y luego vender uno a uno con un margen digno, controlando los envíos, trato con el cliente, etc.. que hacer dropshipping aunque al principio os pueda parecer todo lo contrario.


----------



## Hacendado (30 Abr 2012)

chaber dijo:


> No, para darte de alta no hace falta nada más, un NIF de empresa o autónomo, luego tú tienes que conseguir ventas via tienda online, anuncios en ebay...
> 
> 
> Efectivamente lo que preguntas se llama dropshipping, que está extendido en otros países más que aquí. Por ejemplo PixMania-Pro lo hace, pero los márgenes son ridículos (no llegan al 5%). Es como trabajar de comercial para ellos a cambio de una comisión.
> ...



Nunca he trabajado como gestor de tienda online, pero lo que dices tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Mi idea no sé limita a ser un mero intermediario, esto del dropshipping, lo tengo en la cabeza como algo muy temporal si la cosa arranca y por lo menos cubro costes, no como modelo de negocio, ya que la idea es tener un stock reducido más adelante.

Pero lo cierto es que esto del dropshipping me sirve para hacer un estudio del mercado que intento abordar, el comportamiento de los clientes, que es lo que compran y que es lo que no, un tanteo sin mucho inversión económica claro. 

Creemos que podemos ofrecer algo más que ser un mero intermediario.

Muchas gracias por la información, creo que voy a empezar a llamar a proveedores haciendome pasar por un autónomo para recabar información y a ver si hace el drop este.


*[SPAM]*
Por otro lado, quiero curtirme más en el arte de importar catálogos de otras webs, incluidas imágenes, descripciones y precios.

Si a alguien de aquí le interesa este tipo de servicio, puede contactar conmigo vía mensaje privado. 

Ofrezco extraer catálogos de otras webs, productos, imágenes, descripciones, precios para después importarlo en otra web, ahorrando muchas horas de trabajo manual.

*[/SPAM]*


----------



## Hacendado (30 Abr 2012)

Nunca he trabajado como gestor de tienda online, pero lo que dices tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Mi idea no sé limita a ser un mero intermediario, esto del dropshipping, lo tengo en la cabeza como algo muy temporal si la cosa arranca y por lo menos cubro costes, no como modelo de negocio, ya que la idea es tener un stock reducido más adelante.

Pero lo cierto es que esto del dropshipping me sirve para hacer un estudio del mercado que intento abordar, el comportamiento de los clientes, que es lo que compran y que es lo que no, un tanteo sin mucho inversión económica claro. 

Creemos que podemos ofrecer algo más que ser un mero intermediario.

Muchas gracias por la información, creo que voy a empezar a llamar a proveedores haciendome pasar por un autónomo para recabar información y a ver si hace el drop este.



Por otro lado, quiero curtirme más en el arte de importar catálogos de otras webs, incluidas imágenes, descripciones y precios.

Si a alguien de aquí le interesa este tipo de servicio, puede contactar conmigo vía mensaje privado. 

Ofrezco extraer catálogos de otras webs, productos, imágenes, descripciones, precios para después importarlo en otra web, ahorrando muchas horas de trabajo manual.


----------



## ransomraff (3 May 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Lo del dropshipping es un poco una moda que nace de la crisis y del boum del comercio electrónico. El otro día llamé a un distribuidor (de productos más selectos) y lo primero que me dijo es "que sepas que no hacemos dropshipping" y yo le conteste "no, es que yo tampoco estoy interesado en hacer dropshipping". Seguramente están un poco hartos que la gente les pregunte por esa forma de hacer negocio, ya que normalmente será gente poco seria o poco experimentada en el sector.
> .



No entiendo en que puede no interesar al distribuidor que la gente le haga el curro comercializador.

A mi si se me presenta alguien diciendo que quiere vender mis productos, sin dar mi nombre, ni responsabilizarme de su trabajo, cobrando solo a comisión, le diría que si sin problemas.

De hecho lo único que me limita es la capacidad económica para hacer frente a una subida de las ventas que no pueda controlar o asumir.


----------



## chaber (3 May 2012)

ransomraff dijo:


> No entiendo en que puede no interesar al distribuidor que la gente le haga el curro comercializador.
> 
> A mi si se me presenta alguien diciendo que quiere vender mis productos, sin dar mi nombre, ni responsabilizarme de su trabajo, cobrando solo a comisión, le diría que si sin problemas.
> 
> De hecho lo único que me limita es la capacidad económica para hacer frente a una subida de las ventas que no pueda controlar o asumir.



Esto es España, yo estoy contactando con muchos distribuidores y algunos parece que les hagas un favor comprándole sus productos. Hay una miopía brutal en muchas empresas, algunos son realmente obtusos, digamos que son porqueyovalguistas distribuidores. 

Ya había otro post de uno forero que quería traer productos de Uk porque estaba hasta los webos de los distribuidores españoles. Yo mismo, ayer hice la solicitud en Hacienda para poder ser operador intracomunitario y poder comprar en la UE y saltarme a los cafres de aquí.

Un ejemplo real, una empresa que distribuye un producto chulo pero carillo (unos 150 euros de media) que se venderá de uvas a peras y me dice que la primer compra son 500 leuros y luego compra mínima 250 y que encima tardan 4-5 semana en servir. Anda a cagar a la vía. 

No entienden que el mundo ha cambiado, la gente lo compra hoy y lo quiere mañana y lo que no haré será empufarme con 500 leuros con algo que tardaré semanas o meses en vender. Una cosa es comprar stock para servir al cliente rápido (que es lo mejor a la hora de montar una tienda) y otra es tirar el dinero acumulando cosas a ver qué pasa. Encima es un producto bastante voluminoso por lo que enviarlo es un poco problema. Además el distribuidor éste tiene tienda online con lo que hay que competir con sus precios.

Si eres el fabricante distribuidor de ese producto (que ya digo, algo pijillo y con poco mercado, aún más con la que está cayendo) como mínimo podrías dejar ir sobre pedido que conseguirás que haya gente como yo que lo publicite. Allá ellos, cuando tenga la web rodando a tutiplén (eso espero ) le haré una visita para negociar si quieren vender sus productos y si no, pues bye.

Una cosa es que un distribuidor tenga pedidos mínimos (cada vez hay más que ya no lo piden) y otra es que veas que lo único que buscan es pasarte el muerto.


----------



## durdi (10 May 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Esto es España, yo estoy contactando con muchos distribuidores y algunos parece que les hagas un favor comprándole sus productos. Hay una miopía brutal en muchas empresas, algunos son realmente obtusos, digamos que son porqueyovalguistas distribuidores.
> 
> Ya había otro post de uno forero que quería traer productos de Uk porque estaba hasta los webos de los distribuidores españoles. Yo mismo, ayer hice la solicitud en Hacienda para poder ser operador intracomunitario y poder comprar en la UE y saltarme a los cafres de aquí.
> 
> ...




+1.

Llevo poco tiempo en este mundo de las tiendas online y doy tambien, de que algunos están subidos a la parra con el tema de los pedidos minimos. Para ser mas concreto una empresa artesanal, pequeña, de mermeladas me pedia un pedido minimo de 300uds(850€). Hasta ahi llegó nuestra conversación. En cambio con otros no tengo minimos y los portes corren de mi cuenta. Conseguí que por una cierta cantidad minima de pedido los portes fueran gratuitos. Imagino que cuando consiga "crecer" y generar mas volumen, podré rebajar precios, portes, pedidos minimos, .....

PD: Por esto mismo, si he de ser sincero (y con los clientes que piden dicho producto, lo soy) con algun producto no hago dropshiping, pero si vendo bajo pedido a fabrica.

Saludos


----------



## chaber (11 May 2012)

durdi dijo:


> +1.
> 
> Llevo poco tiempo en este mundo de las tiendas online y doy tambien, de que algunos están subidos a la parra con el tema de los pedidos minimos. Para ser mas concreto una empresa artesanal, pequeña, de mermeladas me pedia un pedido minimo de 300uds(850€). Hasta ahi llegó nuestra conversación. En cambio con otros no tengo minimos y los portes corren de mi cuenta. Conseguí que por una cierta cantidad minima de pedido los portes fueran gratuitos. Imagino que cuando consiga "crecer" y generar mas volumen, podré rebajar precios, portes, pedidos minimos, .....
> 
> ...



Eso es perfecto, poder poner en tu escaparate los productos y luego pedirlos al distribuidor: cero riesgo, no te comes stock, el único problema es si son un poco tardones en servir pero si van rápido o puedes ir tu y coger lo que necesites y lo tienes cerca entonces es ua triunfada. Yo por desgracia tengo proveedores cercanos y lejanos, algunos son de aquí pero representan marcas de fuera por lo que los pedidos tienen que ser con cierta antelación y tengo que tener stock. Cada tienda es un mundo, pero si pudiera ir sobre pedido lo haría, siempre y cuando como digo tuviera un proveedor rápido y eficaz o tan cercano que pueda ir yo a coger la mercancía y enviarla el mismo dia.


----------



## automono (11 May 2012)

ojo, que esto es un arma de doble filo, y muchas empresas grandes se están viendo con que de repente todo el mundo se monta una tienda online, y no creo que quieran dañar mucho a su red clientelar vendiendo a todo dios, que encima, de esas tiendas, más de la mitad son muerte anunciada.


----------



## chaber (12 May 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> ojo, que esto es un arma de doble filo, y muchas empresas grandes se están viendo con que de repente todo el mundo se monta una tienda online, y no creo que quieran dañar mucho a su red clientelar vendiendo a todo dios, que encima, de esas tiendas, más de la mitad son muerte anunciada.



Toda la razón del mundo. Yo mismo lo estoy viviendo en mis carnes: proveedores que antes de venderte quieren ver la web, quieren saber qué otras marcas venderé para ver si quieren asociar su marca a otras en la misma web y estoy hablando de productos de hogar no de bolsos de Louis Vuitton.

Con la crisis ha salido mucho chapucero que instala un Prestashop con el template por defecto y le mete 50 plugins y módulos (nubes de tags en flash, sliders penosos, chats de ayuda que nunca funcionan, banners de Qweb y Shopmania en el footer...). En mi caso cuando he encontrado reticencias les he enviado un link interno (la web está en pruebas) y cuando la han visto (Pasarela de pago, 256bits de seguridad...) muchos han dado el ok por que la verdad es que me ha quedado reshulona.

Eso si, cada nicho de mercado es un mundo, habrá proveedores que les dará igual, pero en general cuanto más caro o exclusivo sea el producto más problemas te darán los proveedores para "dejarte" vender sus productos.


----------



## automono (12 May 2012)

es que un producto que lo revienten tanto, a medio plazo, es malo para el fabricante, y también para el comerciante.


----------



## Ancient Power 2 (12 May 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Para pillar sitio de manera silenciosa
> 
> Herramientas -> Suscribirse a este tema.



Pillo sitio, del modo que me da la gana.


----------



## Sombra (15 May 2012)

Los distribuidores siempre han funcionado mal, en una tienda que tuve yo de ocio juvenil, por ser pequeña nos suministraban tarde y mal, y las novedades las olían otros antes que nosotros o no nos suministraban las unidades que pedíamos, otras cadenas de tiendas tenían preferencia, etc etc etc. El tema es jodido, es el país de los intermediarios y los chupasangres. Seguramente online debe ser lo mismo o peor.

Después se quejan las empresas de que no venden un carajo en nuestras tiendas y en general, normal, con esos distribuidores con los que tratáis así os va.


----------



## Navarrorum (29 Jun 2012)

Hacendado dijo:


> Supongo que esos serán determinados mayoristas y no todos los hacen, porque se están ocupando ellos además de la logistica de envíos, pero para empezar. Lo malo es autonomos, que tienes que recuperar 300 euros por lo menos en beneficio para no perder dinero.




Hola Hacendado:

¿Algun avance en tu negocio?. Esto de la venta online me está empezando a interesar. ¿Donde has hecho los templates y los check outs?


----------



## kudeiro (29 Jun 2012)

lo peor del Dropshipping es encontrar una pasarela decente para Prestashop o Magento, las que he probado, made in Spain, eran pura mierda, de hecho un cliente ya me dijo que como la tienda funcione, me paga para que le haga yo una pasarela en condiciones. El problema es que hacer este tipo de desarrollo es un coñazo, porque primero el proveedor tiene que tener un "algo" para poder "chupar" los productos, categorias, fotos, etc.. de su base de datos, y por lo general ese "algo" es penoso o inexistente.
Y luego tienes que hacer una herramienta de altas/bajas/modificaciones que se pueda llamar con un cron, e integrarla con el CMS correspondiente de manera que una vez hecha la actualización flushee los cachés, etc..


----------



## kudeiro (30 Jun 2012)

efectivamente, la mayoría ni api ni nada, tienes que acabar haciendo scrapping que es un coñazo. Hace poco hice un Prestashop que chupaba los datos de este proveedor:
Grutinet. Drop Shipping, Reenvío de Paquetes directamente desde nuestro almacén a tu cliente.
sirve las imagenes, datos y demás en XML, pero no tienen ningun plugin o lo que sea para Prestashop, por lo que hubo que contactar con una empresa española que había hecho una especie de programa que hacía las actualizaciones. 
El programa costaba 500 euros creo recordar y era pura mierda; ni estaba integrado con Prestashop, casi todo era "a mano", las imagenes las bajaba a local y luego las tenias que subir tu al Prestashop por FTP, vamos, una joya, I+D+i spanish en estado puro


----------



## rodolfocasas (10 Jul 2012)

*wasato.net*

yo tengo en una tienda todo el catalogo de un proveedor con un modulo de una empresa que se llama wasato.net

Funciona bien, lo que pasa que mi web no.

Una pena. Han sido unos 600€. El modulo sin nada cuesta 400€ luego para ciertas cosillas, pues 60 o 40 que te van sumando.

Yo no lo voy a renovar.

Incluso te permite integrar de varios proveedores, publicar el articulo mas barato de todos ellos, etc, etc...

RODOLFO


----------



## tica (10 Jul 2012)

No se hasta que punto debe ser bueno exportar todo el catalogo de la tienda al presta de manera automática. Si las descripciones de los productos no están bien hechas, y los tags y descripciones se hacen de cualquier manera, luego se va a pagar todo eso en posicionamiento perdido.


----------



## tica (10 Jul 2012)

Y respecto a Grutinet, me parece una empresa lo suficientemente potente como para hacerse una tienda online de las de quitar el hipo, hacerse con la información de los clientes que reciben de las tiendas que trabajan con ellos via dropshipping, y luego ponerse ellos a vender a mejor precio que esas tiendas, y dejarles sembrados. No acabo de entender el tema del dropshipping. Es decir, no acabo de verlo como negocio para quien se quiera montar su tienda online. Además, el sector del sexo me da que debe estar tan machacado que el tema del posicionamiento debe de estar jodido, y para meter un adwords me da que debe estar a cpcs prohibitivos.


----------



## Desesperanzado (8 Sep 2016)

> Salve emprendedohreh
> 
> Ya sé que este tema ha salido varias veces, pero quería preguntar en concreto sobre el tema de distribuidores.
> 
> ...



Pues yo lo hago de la siguiente manera.

Mi proveedor el único requisito que me pide es el de tener una tienda online. Vamos, que tengo que demostrar que la tienda existe, que es mía y que está funcionando.

Yo concretamente vendo proteínas. El proveedor me da un catálogo al que sólo yo tengo acceso con precios de distribución. 

Cuando un cliente me compra algo. Tengo que pagar ese precio de distribución a mi proveedor. Todo lo que yo ponga por encima de ese precio es lo que me saco de beneficio.

El proveedor empaqueta y manda las proteínas al cliente en nombre de mi plataforma.

El envío no tiene por qué tardar más que cualquier otra tienda normal.

Normalmente es 1 día. 2 como muy tarde. Ten en cuenta que tan pronto como hagas el pago al distribuidor el envío sale de inmediato.


----------



## luismarple (8 Sep 2016)

Y cómo sabes que tu proveedor no mete en la caja además de las proteinas un papelito que dice "la próxima vez me las pides a mí, que las vendo a este precio de distribución"???


----------



## Desesperanzado (8 Sep 2016)

> Y cómo sabes que tu proveedor no mete en la caja además de las proteinas un papelito que dice "la próxima vez me las pides a mí, que las vendo a este precio de distribución"???



Porque normalmente los proveedores que vendan al público ponen precios mucho más caros.

Se supone que al cliente le sale más barato comprártelo a ti como intermediario que al proveedor directamente.

El proveedor gana dinero con cualquiera de las dos maneras. 

Pero si intenta "quedarse" los clientes de esa forma que tu mencionas, corre el riesgo de entrar en una guerra de precios con sus propios intermediarios y obligarse a bajar los precios, cosa que no le conviene.

Te pongo un ejemplo:

Imagina que una proteina en almacen se vende a 40 euros.

El mismo proveedor la tiene en su tienda por 70 euros.

Y yo como intermediario tengo la posibilidad de ponerla a 50 euros.


¿De verdad crees que le va a meter un cartelito diciendo _"la próxima vez me las compras a mi por 45 euros"_?

Entonces a la próxima la vendo yo por 43 y termina vendiéndola él a precio de almacén???


Ten en cuenta que tras una compra, puede ocurrir que en la próxima compra el cliente recuerde la marca del producto y no la tienda del intermediario. Por lo que inconscientemente podría terminar comprando directamente al proveedor con los precios inflados que estos ponen.

Ahí ya el quedarte tú con el cliente depende del buen servicio que ofrezcas tú. De ofrecer contenido interesante en la web aparte de vender, etc.


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Sep 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Porque normalmente los proveedores que vendan al público ponen precios mucho más caros.
> 
> Se supone que al cliente le sale más barato comprártelo a ti como intermediario que al proveedor directamente.
> 
> ...




El proveedor sabe, o se dara cuenta, que ese bote, aunque el lo tenga puesto a 70, no lo va a vender a ese precio, lo esta vendiendo a 40, que es al precio que te lo vende a ti.

Cuando se harte de no vender nada en su web, porque los distribuidores lo vendeis mas baratos, ( y date cuenta que sabe cuanto vendes y a quien),pondra su web a 50, o te lo pondra a ti a 45. 

Tiene una magnifica base de datos que le habeis proporcionado todos los intermediarios, seguro que con telefono y correo electronico.

Tiene el producto, el real.

Tiene la marca.

Tiene la capacidad de modificar los precios a ti y al cliente final.

Tu tienes ... el margen que el te deja. Y los gastos de transporte.

En una guerra comercial estas muerto. Imagina, puede enviar el producto caducado y te lo comes tu,. O roto y tu eres el responsable.


----------



## Desesperanzado (8 Sep 2016)

> El proveedor sabe, o se dara cuenta, que ese bote, aunque el lo tenga puesto a 70, no lo va a vender a ese precio, lo esta vendiendo a 40, que es al precio que te lo vende a ti.
> 
> Cuando se harte de no vender nada en su web, porque los distribuidores lo vendeis mas baratos, ( y date cuenta que sabe cuanto vendes y a quien),pondra su web a 50, o te lo pondra a ti a 45.
> 
> ...



Ahí tienes que entrar tú para buscar provoeedores serios y que cumplan.

Pero tampoco puedes culpar a un proveedor porque mande un producto equivocado o en mal estado. Ocurre en todos los comercios del mundo.

Otra cosa es que los errores sean algo habitual. Entonces más te vale quitar ese proveedor de tu lista y buscar otro.

En mi opinión si el proveedor es bueno y profesional no le conviene putear a sus comerciales intermediarios. 

Ten en cuenta que con la plataforma online de dropshipping que montes llevas tu parte del trabajo. Eres el encargado de hacer toda la publicidad de sus productos.

Los provedores/distribuidores a menudo no son buenos con las estrategias de marketing ni SEO (posicionamiento en buscadores), campañas SEM, etc. 

Toda esa labor e inversión en posicionamiento constante se la estás ahorrando tú.

Obviamente el DS tiene las ventajas de no tener que invertir en almacén o stock, pero la contrapartida de que el margen es más bajo.

Te tienes que joder. Si no te gusta el DS, monta una tienda física o un almacén con stock.

Te toca dedicar más tiempo a blog, marketing, servicio al cliente, etc. si quieres captar más gente y generar buenos ingresos.


----------



## especialista (9 Sep 2016)

Consejo monta una web y vende productos que tengas en stock! Superespecializate y pon cosas en ebay tb.


----------



## Patito Feo (12 Sep 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Ahí tienes que entrar tú para buscar provoeedores serios y que cumplan.
> 
> Pero tampoco puedes culpar a un proveedor porque mande un producto equivocado o en mal estado. Ocurre en todos los comercios del mundo.
> 
> ...




Cada uno que haga lo que crea oportuno.

El DS es el santo grial para los que saben de webs y tienes un piso, o un chalete, no quieren tienda, ni almacen si arriesgarse ni invertir mucho ni nada,.

El resultada es que casi no aportan nada al proceso. Mi trabajo es en una compañia de distribución, logistica, mensajeria. Trabajo directamente con clientes y hablo con la voz de la experiencia, larga experiencia ya.

Cuando empieza un proyecto, si el cliente controla buena parte del proceso, tiene margen de negocio y es un "productor", tiene buenas posibilidades. Necesita canales de venta, eso se contrata, hay compañias que te posocionan, que te tan publicidad, que hacen que seas TT, que te venden miles de LiKES, que te proporcionan "amigos" en FB, que te promocionan en foros. Que te hacen tantas plataformas de venta como quieras. Si tu tienes el producto, tu mandas.


----------



## MasMax (12 Sep 2016)

Cómo se puede competir con Amazon?


----------



## especialista (12 Sep 2016)

MasMax dijo:


> Cómo se puede competir con Amazon?





No se puede.


----------



## Patito Feo (13 Sep 2016)

especialista dijo:


> No se puede.




*Vendiendo algo exclusivo. Que no tenga Amazon.*

Y cuando lo tengas y empieces a venderlo, ni se te ocurra venderlo a traves de Amazon. Porque entonces te sustituyen.

Es decir, no ser solo un canal de venta, que en eso Amazon te destroza. 

HAY TENER UN PRODUCTO.


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Sep 2016)

MasMax dijo:


> Cómo se puede competir con Amazon?





Patito Feo dijo:


> *Vendiendo algo exclusivo. Que no tenga Amazon.*
> 
> Y cuando lo tengas y empieces a venderlo, ni se te ocurra venderlo a traves de Amazon. Porque entonces te sustituyen.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, pasar de ellos , cada uno tiene su camino...

Y ofrecer una experiencia de compra o servicio al usuario distinta de la que haría Amazon.

El tema de crear comunidad si es un nicho también


----------



## automono (14 Sep 2016)

TEngo la firme convicción, que todos los distribuidores a medio plazo nos vamos a ir a la mierda, independientemente del sector. No aportamos nada, el asesorar, con la cantidad de información disponible digital no tiene sentido.

La putada, que todos los "fabricantes", vienen de empresas de papa, que se las han pasado, y para controlar el producto tu, necesitas una inyección de dinero de más de 100k € (eso si el sector es baratuno), y la banca no está por la labor de ayudar.


----------



## Desesperanzado (14 Sep 2016)

> Cómo se puede competir con Amazon?



Vende productos que la gente no piense en amazon cuando quiera adquirirlos.

Por ejemplo, proteínas y suplementos de gimnasio. Aunque están en amazon, muchas gente se irá a comprarlos a tiendas online especializadas en suplementos y deporte.


Además, si no puedes con el enemigo, puedes unirte a él. 

Yo, por ejemplo estoy en el programa de afiliados de amazon. Osea, lo que no está en mi tienda online, promociono de amazon y me dan un tanto por ciento de comisión por compra.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2016 at 19:41 ----------

*Un problema que me he encontrado en el DS es que al trabajar con varios proveedores, cada uno tiene unos portes.

Supuestamente tú como tienda estás vendiendo tus productos como un "Todo". Es decir, que si en mi tienda pongo portes 5 euros. Cuando el cliente compra varios productos se supone que pagará siempre 5 euros por transporte.

Ahora. ¿Qué ocurre cuando tienes varios proveedores y cada uno con sus portes?


Si el cliente te compra productos del "proveedor A" y del "proveedor B", no puedes cobrarles 5 euros de un proveedores y 5 del otro. ¿Me explico?

Si compra todo del mismo distribuidor no hay problema. El problema es que para tener un catálogo bueno, debes trabajar con 3 ó 4 distribuidores. 


En fin. Es un rompecabezas no fácil de solucionar.*


----------



## Patito Feo (15 Sep 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Vende productos que la gente no piense en amazon cuando quiera adquirirlos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, proteínas y suplementos de gimnasio. Aunque están en amazon, muchas gente se irá a comprarlos a tiendas online especializadas en suplementos y deporte.
> 
> ...



Es que el DS es una mierda, ya lo he dicho. No le interesa al transporte, ¿de quien eres cliente? de los que recogen en un poligono de Humanes?, de los que tienes en tu pueblo?, Y si lo tienes centralizado te da igual porque quien te hace el trabajo no ve un duro por ello. Cada palo aguanta su vela y listo.


----------



## Desesperanzado (18 Sep 2016)

> Es que el DS es una mierda, ya lo he dicho. No le interesa al transporte, ¿de quien eres cliente? de los que recogen en un poligono de Humanes?, de los que tienes en tu pueblo?, Y si lo tienes centralizado te da igual porque quien te hace el trabajo no ve un duro por ello. Cada palo aguanta su vela y listo.



El transporte lo pagas tú. Bueno, más bien dicho, lo paga el cliente.

A tu plataforma online le tienes que poner la tarifa de portes al cliente. 

Pero eso es en cualquier tienda online, incluso los distribuidores que también vendan online. Y normalmente esa gente le pone unos precios mucho más desorbitados a los portes.


----------



## Patito Feo (19 Sep 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> El transporte lo pagas tú. Bueno, más bien dicho, lo paga el cliente.
> 
> A tu plataforma online le tienes que poner la tarifa de portes al cliente.
> 
> Pero eso es en cualquier tienda online, incluso los distribuidores que también vendan online. Y normalmente esa gente le pone unos precios mucho más desorbitados a los portes.



Ya no, ahora la moda es poner unos portes ridiculos o incluso gratis. El coste va en el producto.

Pero lo que digo es que con el DS dejas de ser atractivo para los transportes. La pasta se la queda la central y como el que recoge y el que entrega no en un duro el servicio va a la par.


----------



## Desesperanzado (19 Sep 2016)

> Ya no, ahora la moda es poner unos portes ridiculos o incluso gratis. El coste va en el producto.
> 
> Pero lo que digo es que con el DS dejas de ser atractivo para los transportes. La pasta se la queda la central y como el que recoge y el que entrega no en un duro el servicio va a la par.



Pero como diablos piensas tú que el distribuidor no va a pagar al tranportista.

¿Que te piensas que les transportan las cosas de gratis?


----------



## Hacendado (26 Sep 2016)

¿Que agencias de transporte hay para empezar para los muertos de hambre?


----------



## euriborfree (26 Sep 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Pero como diablos piensas tú que el distribuidor no va a pagar al tranportista.
> 
> ¿Que te piensas que les transportan las cosas de gratis?



Entiendo que se refiere a que al cliente final no se le cobra el porte, pero se le repercute en el precio del producto, obviamente el transportista si que cobra el porte


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Sep 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Que agencias de transporte hay para empezar para los muertos de hambre?



Depende de si quieres joderla en los 3 primeros meses o tener alguna posibilidad.


----------



## Desesperanzado (6 Oct 2016)

Para mi el problema es el periodo de garantías o devoluciones.

Ya que al trabajar con varios proveedores, cada uno tiene sus normas.

Unos no admiten devoluciones pasadas 24 horas desde que le cliente recibe le producto.

Otros ofrecen 1 semana.

Etc.


Me estoy quebrando la cabeza haber como podría ponerlo.


----------



## Patito Feo (6 Oct 2016)

Olvidate del puto dropshiping y arreglado.


----------



## bgapmi (6 Oct 2016)

Haciendo DS no compites más allá que en el precio; y seguro que tiendas que venden lo mismo que tu las hay a patadas.

si tienes un stock, ya puedes ofrecer algo que otros no tienen, ya no te digo si consigues dejar de vender una marca de otro y hacerte con una marca propia (aunque solo sea un reetiquetado), ahí estaría tu gran ventaja. SIno, estas haciendo de comercial de la marca madre, y favoreciendo a quien lo venda el mejor precio.

suerte!


----------



## Z4LMAN (6 Oct 2016)

Tengo algun producto que: "portes gratis", "garantia de por vida", "me la suda que se te rompa, me llamas y te mando otro"...

Ata cabos...


----------



## Desesperanzado (7 Oct 2016)

Al final lo he arreglado. 

He puesto el periodo del proveedor que da el mínimo. Osea 1 día.

Todos los productos tienen al menos 1 día completo para reclamaciones después de recibido.


Pero especifico que dependiendo del producto, podrán tener más días y que se especificará en la info del producto.


Lo pongo en las condiciones de compra y se acabó.


----------



## casapapiMIX (7 Oct 2016)

Pero en venta online estas obligado a aceptar devoluciones durante 14 días, al menos es lo que yo tenía entendido


----------



## Desesperanzado (7 Oct 2016)

> Pero en venta online estas obligado a aceptar devoluciones durante 14 días, al menos es lo que yo tenía entendido



Casi ninguna tienda online que yo conozca y créeme que he analizado bastante el mercado, ofrece 14 días de devolución.

La mayoría de ellas suelen dar 1 semana. 

Y la devolución en todo caso tiene que ser porque el producto venga realmente defectuoso o no coincida con lo que estaba en el stand.

Si es en plan: *"ah... es que en verdad no lo quería"* sin razón alguna no se puede devolver.


----------



## gus258 (7 Oct 2016)

"........

Garantías y devoluciones
Según la normativa de la UE, el vendedor debe reparar, sustituir, hacerte un descuento o reembolsarte el importe abonado, si el producto que has comprado está defectuoso o no es o no funciona según lo anunciado.

Si has adquirido un producto o un servicio por internet o fuera de una tienda (por teléfono, por correo o a un vendedor a domicilio), también tienes derecho a anular y devolver el pedido en el plazo de 14 días, por cualquier motivo y sin justificación alguna.

........."

Garantías, anulación y devolución de tus compras - Tu Europa

Ejem....


----------



## Desesperanzado (7 Oct 2016)

Ok. Ya me queda claro.

El caso es que ese plazo no se aplica para productos de alimentación que pueden caducar.

Puesto que yo lo que empecé a vender eran proteínas me parece normal que los proveedores no trabajaran con ese plazo.

Sin embargo ahora que tengo proveedores de otros productos sí que se aplicaría lo de los 14 días.


Osea, debería ofrecer el plazo de 14 días sí o sí. 

En dropshipping no me pillaría los dedos, puesto que a su vez yo soy cliente de mis proveedores y tendrían la obligación de darme ese plazo de 14 días.

Osea, lo tendría yo, y a su vez lo tendría mi cliente final.

Además, como mis proveedores son de España y Europa se supone que las leyes de protección del consumidor son las mismas para todos.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2016 at 21:11 ----------

*PD: lo que yo veo es que la mayoría de tiendas online o no quieren cumplir con ese plazo o lo tienen muy escondido. Porque ninguna lo deja claro.

Cuando lees las garantías, te hablan de "periodos de 7 días", etc. *


----------



## gus258 (8 Oct 2016)

En mi tienda online tengo las síguentes excepciones ( me dedico al textil ).

No se aceptan devoluciones de ropa interior ( por higiene, aunque los marketplace te obligan a aceptarlas, yo no estoy en ninguno ).

todos los productos deben estar en el mismo estado en el que se enviaron, es decir, embalados y sin desprecintar.

_______________________________

En cualquier caso, si tu proveedor te da esos días, en el momento que tu cliente lleve al límite el plazo de devolución, tu ya te quedas fuera del plazo.

Y como estos detalles, hay muchos en la venta ( física o virtual, cada sector tiene sus peculiaridades ) que hacen que no todo esto sea montar una web y poco más. 

Tenemos que pensar que además, las leyes cambian y continuamente hay que adaptarse al medio, los clientes siempre te tratarán de llevarte al límite continuamente y serán tus mejores maestros, ya lo veras, ya....


----------



## automono (8 Oct 2016)

Yo las devoluciones, por cortesia, las acepto siempre y cuando el comprador me envie el producto por sus propios medios a mis instalaciones. (en el caso que el motivo sea que no le guste, si está roto sin problema y lo gestiono yo)

Hablamos de mobiliario fabricado a medida (mesas de cocina), que me lo como con patatas de lleno, menos mal que suelen ser muy pocas, aún así tengo varias mesas de más de 300€ pvp en el trastero de casa, intentando venderlas por wallapop aunque sea a 100€... (no me gusta mandar material que se vea que la caja o el producto han estado por ahí, aunque solo se haya montado 1 vez)


----------



## Desesperanzado (8 Oct 2016)

Obviamente, el producto debe venir en su embalaje y sin signos de haber sido usado o desgastado.

Y el porte de envío lo tiene que pagar el cliente.

A menos que haya sido culpa mía y le haya enviado algo en mal estado o el producto equivocado. Que en tal caso el dinero del porte si lo pondría yo.


----------



## yoshi (8 Oct 2016)

tutorias para empezar mi tienda online?


----------



## Desesperanzado (9 Oct 2016)

yoshi es bastante largo. Montar una tienda online bien hecha puede llevar meses. Al menos con la mía así ha sido.

Te diría que es fundamental que te la haga alguien que sepa lo que está haciendo. Pídele referencias de otras tiendas que haya hecho, con pruebas de que a los clientes les están funcionando.

Ten en cuenta que mucha gente te la hace, pero luego la tienda no lleva la estructura interna adecuada para que los motores de búsqueda la lean. Y si no apareces en los resultados de búsqueda ten por seguro que no vas a hacer ventas.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2016 at 01:43 ----------

*Otra duda que me surge. A ver como solucionaríais esto. Supón que encuentras un fabricante de otro país, con buenos precios y gastos de envíos. Decides usar sus productos en tu catálogo sacándole un buen margen.

Además ves que otras tiendas online de España están ofreciendo productos de ese mismo fabricante y le están sacando una tajada enorme al precio.

Ahora el problema viene... que el fabricante tiene tienda online. Obviamente está en otro idioma y es difícil de encontrar para un usuario de España.

El problema es que las fotos de los productos traen la marca del fabricante impresa.

¿Cómo hacen las tiendas online para evitar que el cliente busque por su cuenta por la marca y lo pida directamente más barato que a ti?

¿Trucaríais las fotos o taparíais la marca para que el cliente no sepa de donde viene realmente el producto?

*


----------



## gus258 (9 Oct 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> [/COLOR]*Otra duda que me surge. A ver como solucionaríais esto. Supón que encuentras un fabricante de otro país, con buenos precios y gastos de envíos. Decides usar sus productos en tu catálogo sacándole un buen margen.
> 
> Además ves que otras tiendas online de España están ofreciendo productos de ese mismo fabricante y le están sacando una tajada enorme al precio.
> 
> ...



Fácil, haz tus propias fotos.

En cualquier caso, eso tiene un nombre, se llama competencia y lo que tienes que hacer es buscar tu hueco de mercado que no sea solo comprar y vender, si es sólo eso, estas muerto antes de nacer.


----------



## Desesperanzado (14 Oct 2016)

> Olvidate del puto dropshiping y arreglado.



Conozco un caso de alguien que se embolsa 3000 euros mensuales con dropshipping. 

Eso sí, se lo ha currado MUCHO y entiende bastante de comercio electrónico.


----------



## automono (14 Oct 2016)

Con el dropshipping, obviamente puedes ganar mucho dinero, pero también estás al borde de la bancarrota de un día para otro, ya que no controlas ni el catálogo ni el producto.
Me repito en todos los hilos, pero el futuro está en fabricar y vender directamente al cliente final, sin intermediarios que simplemente canibalizamos margenes.


----------



## Desesperanzado (14 Oct 2016)

> Con el dropshipping, obviamente puedes ganar mucho dinero, pero también estás al borde de la bancarrota de un día para otro, ya que no controlas ni el catálogo ni el producto.
> Me repito en todos los hilos, pero el futuro está en fabricar y vender directamente al cliente final, sin intermediarios que simplemente canibalizamos margenes.



Pues ya sabes... busca local para una fábrica de lo que sea, ponla en regla, crea una marca, contrata gente...

Si dispones de un capital de puta madre me parece perfecto. 

Pero es que la mayoría de gente no tiene tanta suerte y si quiere emprender en algo tiene que empezar por lo más asequible.


----------



## automono (14 Oct 2016)

Has descubierto la polvora, porque te piensas que mi nick es "mini".
El otro día , hablando con una amiga, llegamos a la conclusión que todo está vendido, las únicas "fabricas" son de los años 60-80, y pasan a los hijos, progresión de pequeño taller de pueblo y crecimiento hasta llegar a una fábrica de 10-50 trabajadores.

Los que hemos empezado más tarde, en el 2005 en mi caso, no tenemos opción de empezar desde pequeño a mediano-grande, con suerte nos quedamos en mini en el mejor de los casos.
Y ningún banco te financia un proyecto de pequeña fábrica (150-300k), te piden avales, propiedades... que obviamente, a los que no venimos de familia de bien, no tienes.





Desesperanzado dijo:


> Pues ya sabes... busca local para una fábrica de lo que sea, ponla en regla, crea una marca, contrata gente...
> 
> Si dispones de un capital de puta madre me parece perfecto.
> 
> Pero es que la mayoría de gente no tiene tanta suerte y si quiere emprender en algo tiene que empezar por lo más asequible.


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Nov 2016)

> Con el dropshipping, obviamente puedes ganar mucho dinero, pero también estás al borde de la bancarrota de un día para otro, ya que no controlas ni el catálogo ni el producto.
> Me repito en todos los hilos, pero el futuro está en fabricar y vender directamente al cliente final, sin intermediarios que simplemente canibalizamos margenes.



¿Qué me dices de exportar artículos fabricados fuera de Europa?

Quizá no lo vas a creer, pero al ver lo que estaba vendiendo en mi web, me han contactado un montón de empresas de Pakistán que me fabrican lo mismo por 16 euros la unidad.

Producto que yo luego puedo vender en España por 40 o 50 euros.


----------



## Desesperanzado (26 Nov 2016)

Desde que abriera mi tienda online al público oficialmente, en su primer mes ha hecho 2 ventas y unos 13 carros abandonados. 

Para llevar 1 mes no está mal.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (26 Nov 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> ¿Qué me dices de exportar artículos fabricados fuera de Europa?
> 
> Quizá no lo vas a creer, pero al ver lo que estaba vendiendo en mi web, me han contactado un montón de empresas de Pakistán que me fabrican lo mismo por 16 euros la unidad.
> 
> Producto que yo luego puedo vender en España por 40 o 50 euros.




La mitad de esos pakistaníes son estafas. Lo hacen con todos los que abren negocios online. Te muestran fotos muy bonitas y luego lo que recibes, si es que lo recibes, parece de broma.

Además, para conseguir 16 euros la unidad te pedirán mínimo 500 ó 1000 unidades. En caso contrario no son fabricantes sino intermediarios que se hacen pasar por fabricantes. A eso súmale transporte, aduanas, ivas, etc... Para venderlo a 40/50 euros el margen es poco.

Si vendes a otros países de Europa prepárate porque a partir de ciertas cantidades anuales te tocará pagar IVA en cada uno de esos países obligándote a darte de alta fiscalmente en cada uno y a contratar una gestoría en cada país, por no hablar que si te toca la lotería obligatoria del intrastat que es como hacer sudokus burocráticos.


----------



## Desesperanzado (26 Nov 2016)

No. No me piden mínimo 500 o 1000. La mayoría te dejan pedir unidades al gusto.

A algunos les dije que podría hacer una prueba de unas 12 unidadoes, por ejemplo. Y te ruegan por favor que les pidas mínimo 15 ó 20. 

He llegado a recibir decenas de llamadas y mensajes en un mismo día pidiéndome que acepte un pedido de ellos antes que de otro fabricante.

Hay una competencia brutal de fabricantes pakistaníes que hacen el mismo producto y se pelean por conseguir los compradores europeos.

Cada día me contactan varios y es muy complicado saber cual va a ser el fiable.



Yo no te puedo decir que van a ser una estafa. Que sean de Pakistán no quiere decir que el producto sea malo. 

De hecho me parece una estupidez mandar un producto malo, porque entonces el vendedor no les volverá a hacer futuros pedidos.

Hasta donde sé, muchas empresas de EEUU están imporando los productos de su marca desde Paksitán porque les sale más barato que fabricarlos en USA y están dando buen resultado.

Eso ya dependerá del fabricante que busques.


Como bien dices. Lo que más me mosquea a mi también es la calidad. Se puede hacer para ello, un primer pedido no muy caro. Y ver como reaccionan tus clientes al producto. Incluso probar alguno tu mismo. 


Perdona. Me refería sacar una ganancia de unos 40 euros.

Si tienes 3 ventas diarias con valor medio de 40 cada una. 

¿Te das cuenta que es una facturación neta de más de 3000 euros al mes?

No sé que ganancias esperas tú de una tienda online. Pero si en mi primer o segundo año llego a 1000 mensules me doy con un canto en los dientes. Tal como está la cosa.


----------



## Desesperanzado (29 Nov 2016)

Aun no he visto un sólo beneficio. ¿El problema?

Los proveedores. 

Tú puedes hacerlo todo perfecto y profesional. Pero si luego llega la hora de hacer pedidos y le proveedor pasa de tu cara, con tus clientes quedas poco profesional.


----------



## Patito Feo (29 Nov 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Aun no he visto un sólo beneficio. ¿El problema?
> 
> Los proveedores.
> 
> Tú puedes hacerlo todo perfecto y profesional. Pero si luego llega la hora de hacer pedidos y le proveedor pasa de tu cara, con tus clientes quedas poco profesional.



Lo que llevamos diciendo meses.

El dropshiping. Si tuvieses stock, tendrias el control.


----------



## Desesperanzado (30 Nov 2016)

La putada aquí es el catálgo.

¿Cómo voy a saber lo que mi proveedor está vendiendo y lo que no? El stock cambia continuamente. Y más en las fechas que están por llegar.

No tengo ni idea de lo que voy a hacer ahora cuando llegue navidad, y la gente empiece a pedir a mansalva.


Porque normalmente es a mi precisamente al que llegan los pedidos de artículos sin stock.


Parece que primero lo buscan en el proveedor y al ver que no lo tienen, vienen a mi, que todavía no me ha dado tiempo de cambiarlo.


Me parece muy raro que casi siempre me pidan justo el artículo que se ha acabado.


----------



## Patito Feo (30 Nov 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> La putada aquí es el catálgo.
> 
> ¿Cómo voy a saber lo que mi proveedor está vendiendo y lo que no? El stock cambia continuamente. Y más en las fechas que están por llegar.
> 
> ...



Tus proveedores te la estan liando pero bien. Tus "clientes" primero preguntan en otros sitios o en los proveedores, luego te llegan a ti de rebote.

Ahora resulta que en la relacion proveedor/cliente final eres prescindible.

No tienes stock, no tienes material, solo una web, como tantas.

Bueno, llevas desde abril del 2012. Son mas de 4 años.


----------



## JuanMacClane (30 Nov 2016)

Me he perdido un poco...¿dónde tienes tu web?¿en un marketplace?

Si no es así, al mercado que aspiras (por precio), no tiene sentido que abras web propia en vez de cuenta en aliexpress o amazon, ya que tus potenciales compradores mirarán más allí.

A lo que más sentido le veo de estar fuera de un marketplace es si tu tienda es muy específica o de una línea de productos en concreto.

Por cierto mini , ¿que fabricas?


----------



## Desesperanzado (30 Nov 2016)

> Tus proveedores te la estan liando pero bien. Tus "clientes" primero preguntan en otros sitios o en los proveedores, luego te llegan a ti de rebote.
> 
> Ahora resulta que en la relacion proveedor/cliente final eres prescindible.
> 
> ...



No es verdad. Esa tienda lleva abierta oficialmente 1 mes. No más.

Estoy pensando formas de solucionar la papeleta cuando no hay stock.

De momento se me ha ocurrido ofrecer al cliente un producto similar de mayor valor.

Aunque le pierdas un pelín de margen, le sigues ganando y lo más importante. Fidelizas el cliente porque pocas tiendan hacen eso.

Al caso
_"Pues mire, del que usted ha comprado no nos queda nada, pero tenemos este otro que vale 5 euros más, pero que usted se lo va a llevar por el mismo precio que pagó"_


----------



## especialista (30 Nov 2016)

Tienda online en b manda.


----------



## casapapiMIX (30 Nov 2016)

Ya son ganas de complicarse la vida.

Si no tienes control đel stock y además tu proveedor te deja tirado cada dos por tres yo creo que deberías replantear el negocio.

Por lo que entiendo no es ds (el proveedor envía a tu cliente) sino que tu compras lo que te piden y lo revendes pero sin tener stock, vamos bajo pedido. 

Lo veo una puta locura en el momento que tengas algo de volumen, si con 2 pedidos en un mes ya tienes problemas imagínate lo que tendras cuando vendas lo mínimo para tener un sueldo digno (3 o 4 al día ).

Desde el punto de vista del fabricante eres un 0 a la izquierda y ni por el forro te va a dar condiciones preferentes trabajando de esa forma. Si le aportas una venta decente al mes, supongo que no tendrá inconveniente en vincular (No se como) su Stock al tuyo y que Todo vaya automático


----------



## Desesperanzado (30 Nov 2016)

Mi proveedor si hace los envíos.

De hecho este proveedor no era dropshipper. Pero conozco un caso personal de una persona que le propuso el dropshipping y fue un éxito rotundo. Para ambos. 

Así que cuando luego yo se lo propuse, no se lo pensaron dos veces, tras su buena experiencia con la anterior tienda dropshipping. Por eso se de antemano que funcionan. 

El primer mes no vendí nada. Pero me parece normal. Ya que cuando uno hace un catálogo. Se necesita un tiempo hasta que google te posiciona lo que vendes.

En el segundo mes es cuando han empezado a llegar ventas. 


Ahora. Mi problema es que el catálogo es extenso. Y además para cada artículo hay un montón de opciones de tamaños, colores, etc.


Imagina que hace un mes metí el producto "X" que es de color amarillo y de tamaña mediano.


Bien, resulta que ahora el producto en esas características no está disponible en este momento porque no tienen stock.

Sin embargo un cliente lo ve en mi tienda y lo compra. No tengo manera de mandárselo a menos que el proveedor tenga stock otra vez.



Esto es lo que no sé como solucionar. 


No entiendo como se las arregló la otra tienda para facturar 30.000 en su primer año (que doy fe que los facturó), de esa manera.


Precisamente de lo que más compran, es de lo que menos hay. En otras palabras, si falta stock de algo, es porque es lo más demandado. Y es lo que también te van a pedir a ti.

No puedes estar todo el día diciéndoles: _"ah mire.. que es que no lo tengo... o espere... le mandamos este otro..."_ 


No sé. No lo veo profesional.


Pero, ¿cómo puedo llevar el control de cientos de productos diariamente? ¿A MANO?


Debe haber una forma de automatizar catálogos. Si arreglara eso empezaría con buen pie.


----------



## automono (30 Nov 2016)

hombre, algo "tan sencillo" como que se sincronice el stock en tu tienda y que el proveedor te deje acceso a su base de datos con stock actualizado...

Ahora estás viendo, como el no controlar el producto es una putada.

Yo no hago dropshipping literal, pero me pasa (lo único que mi producto se fabrica bajo pedido, así que nunca hay stock) puta crisis de no tener dinero para tener mi almacén con mi stock con envío el mismo día...


----------



## casapapiMIX (30 Nov 2016)

Nosotros somos fabricantes y nos han pedido muchas veces hacer dropshiping, lo cierto es que hace tiempo que no. 

Nunca nos lo hemos planteado ya que las tiendas que contsctaban no eran adecuadas a nuestro producto/ imagen, pero en su día miré como se hacía ya que me parecía un Cristo para los distribuidores.

Tienen que existir formas de vincular el stock y catálogos de forma automática, pero supongo que ambas tiendas tendrán que estar sobre la misma plataforma o algo así (pero suena a caro de cojones). Una forma barata puede ser vincular el stock de la tuya a hojas de cálculo que te provea tu socio, pero puede que ni puedan o les suponga mucho lío.

A nosotros últimamente lo que nos piden es reservar stock. Es decir, la colaboración consiste en adjudicar x unidades de los productos que queramos distribuir durante un plazo y. Una vez cumplido el plazo sí no se vende lo reservado lo podríamos utilizar nosotros. Si incumplimos nos penalizan. Tampoco hemos trabajado con nadie asi


----------



## casapapiMIX (30 Nov 2016)

Ahora que recuerdo, a principios de año nos contactö una tienda para la venta en Japon, Qatar, Emiratos Árabes y algún que otro país. 

Estos tenían una especie de plataforma donde Habia que rellenar un formulario con nombre, descripción, links a las fotos de producto y stock. Luego lo miro, pero nos comentaron que el stock disponible se actualizaba ďesde esa plataforma y directamente en su web.

La particularidad de estos era que todos los pedidos salían todos juntos un día d la semana.


----------



## gus258 (30 Nov 2016)

Para poder sincronizar tienes que tener un ERP con bases de datos de tus artículos con stock en tiempo real ( que yo lo hago a través de sus EAN 13 .

Luego simplemente tienes que sincronizar tu tienda online con el ERP en tiempo real.

Todo esto que he dicho en dos frases, es muy arduo, y para ello necesitas acceso al sistema ( adsl bastaría pero es mucho mejor fibra ) y que tu proveedor te de acceso y datos, algo que yo me lo pensaría seriamente él facilitar esa información a un tercero.


----------



## especialista (1 Dic 2016)

Tengo un amigo que ha montado una tienda online a pricipios de verano y este noviembre me dice que le ha dado ya 800euros limpios.


----------



## Desesperanzado (2 Dic 2016)

Y los da. Estoy seguro.

Yo mismo estoy haciendo una, y la gente compra. Incluso aunque lleve 1 mes abierta y sin SEO ni SEM ya google me ha mandado clientes.

Eso sí. Esto lleva MUCHO trabajo, y al principio sin beneficio. Llevó bastante meses montarla y eso que delegué el trabajo en otra persona porque no tengo conocimientos informáticos.

Mi falta de experiencia en el comercio es un problema. Ahora mismo lo que más me está costando es aprender.

Tienes que poner los precios adecuados teniendo en cuenta todo: gastos de envío, comisioes que se va a llevar paypal. etc.


Hoy por ejemplo perdí una venta por un fallo garrafal. Como ya saben, yo funciono sin stock. Son los almacenes los que mandan por mi.

Pues bien, fui tan gilipollas que tenía activado el pago "contrareembolso" y una persona lo utilizó. 


Con dropshipping el contrareembolso no es viable. O a menos que llegues a algún acuerdo con tu distribuidor. Pero es MUCHO LÍO.

Imagina. Le pides al proveedores que mande el paquete. Una vez allí tu cliente le paga al mensajero por el importe total de lo que valía el producto en tienda.

Luego se supone que el proveedor tendría que manarte a ti la diferencia que te corresponde.


Lo vi demasido riesgo. Así que simplemente le dije al cliente que el artículo estaba agotado y que lamentaba las molestias.

Y acto seguido he quitado el pago contrareembolso.

Dejando solo paypal y transferencias.


----------



## casapapiMIX (2 Dic 2016)

En cuanto a los métodos de pago, dependerá del público al que te dirijas. Nosotros facturamos con PayPal bastante menos que con el TPV (a ojo el 20/30% PayPal, 10% transferencia y resto TPV) y a la mayoría de nuestra clientela le hablas de PayPal y alucina en colores.

Si puedes pon un TPV, en su día lo puse yo y créeme que cacharrear menos que yo es complicado. Yo lo hice viendo vídeos de YouTube y es una chorrada. Seguro que la conversión mejora. Y aunque aún no debería preocuparte, en el momento que empieces a facturar más la diferencia de tarifas es considerable. 

Aunque la madre del cordero es conseguir tráfico, que se va a comer una buena parte del margen que tienes ahora. Dependerá de las pasta y conocimiento con el que partas pero si no es mucho como para delegar, todas las horas y recursos que puedas invertir en aprender a gestionar campañas, rrss, blog ... serán pocas.

Y te cuento mi experiencia por si te sirve de algo, sin tener ni puta idea contratamos a unos "profesionales" (nada baratos) que nos vendieron cosas que viéndolo ahora eran completamente innecesarias para una tienda recien creada y con un tráfico de mierda como la nuestra, pero al no saber por donde nos pegaba el aire nos la metieron hasta el fondo. Si pudiera volver atrás en el tiempo me hubiese tomado las cosas con un poco más de calma y dedicado ese dinero, que no nos sobraba, en autoformacion en ecommerce, en investigar horas y horas a mi competencia y en analizar a mis clientes para poder ir a hablar con profesionales al menos con una idea clara de lo que si queria y sobretodo lo que no. En vez de hacer eso fuimos a pecho descubierto y así nos fue...


----------



## Desesperanzado (2 Dic 2016)

Buenos consejos.

A mi lo del TPV me recomendaron que tampoco era necesario ponerlo. Que los bancos ponían muchas pegas para ponértelo. Que la mayoría de gente ya usa paypal...


Sobre el SEO, SEM yo en mi caso tengo claro que lo dejaré en manos de alguien. Tengo conocimientos de SEO a nivel muy básico de usuario: como rellenar bien una ficha de producto. Como escribir un artículo de blog que posicione, etc.

Pero luego si me hablas de campañas, etc. me pierdo. 

No sé. Prefiero darle 200 euros a un buen informático y no complicarme la vida.

Una cosa es constatar bien la reputación de tu informático antes de meter mano a nada.

Hay mucho "experto" que se han cagado el posicionamiento de webs.


----------

